# Marzocchi CR 55



## valdus (19. September 2012)

Hey,

da ja manche in ihrer Fanes ne cr 55 haben wollte ich mal fragen ob schonmal einer seine gabel zerlegt hat?
Bin gerade dabei aber bekomme die zugstufendaempfung bzw. die schraube unten am casting nocjt geloest gibts da bei der gabel nen trick?? Oder kann man die nicht soweit zerlegen?
Im tech forum antwortet leider keiner darum hier an dieser stelle diese frage.

Gruesse


----------



## mindfactory (10. Oktober 2012)

Die rote Einstellschraube hast weg nehm ich an?Danach gibt eigentlich kein Trick ,einfach aufschrauben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valdus (10. Oktober 2012)

Hey, 

also wenn ich unten die rote Einstellschraube löse, bzw. rausziehe, kommt da ne Art durchgängige Schraube mit Innensechskant zum vorscheinen.
Wenn ich nun nen Imbus reinstecke und versuche die Schraube zu lösen, kommt ein gewisser Wiederstand, wenn dieser dann überwunden ist, dreht sich das gesamte Innenleben mit.
Ich vermute fast das man da Gegenhalten muss aber ich wüsste nicht wie.
Habe schon versucht das ganze etwas zu verkanten und dann zu drehen.
Nen Kollege hat die ganze Gabel mal auseinander gezogen und ich hab gedreht auch Nichts.
Der Widerstand wurde zwar größer, aber im Endeffekt hat sich das Innnenleben doch wieder mitgedreht.


Grüße


----------



## mindfactory (11. Oktober 2012)

Hi!Hier hast ne Zeichnung vom Aufbau deiner GabelAnhang anzeigen MY2012 - 55 CR_R00-00.pdf!Grad nochmal nachgesehn,da ist noch 1 silberner Sprengring dran ,den hatte ich auch entfernt zum zerlegen(Luft ablassen nicht vergessen) !Den Spacer zum traveln hast nicht zufällig übrig?Hab meinen aus versehen entsorgt! Wenn die Gabel dann immer noch nicht zerlegt kriegst einfach mal Cosmic Sport Support anschreiben ,hatte schon am nächsten Tag Antwort auf meine Mail!


----------



## valdus (11. Oktober 2012)

Erstmal vielen dank schonmal 
Welchen ring hast du entfernt? Die 52? Wie biste da denn dran gekommen?
Hat die 68 nen gewinde unten? Und wird die auf die 72 gesteckt oder dann eben geschraubt?
Spacer habe ich keine ausser es waren welche beim komplettbike dabei?

Die gabel ist wieder zusammen naechste woche wuerd ich dann nochmal schauen 
Funktionieren tut sie ja gut.


----------



## mindfactory (11. Oktober 2012)

Du wolltest schon das Casting demontieren oder?Wenn du die Zugstufeneinheit aus dem Standrohr rausziehen willst must die 52 entfernern!


----------



## valdus (11. Oktober 2012)

Ja genau das war der plan ;-) ich schau mir das nochmal an wenn ich se nocjmal zerlege.
Muss ich dann von oben ins casting mit der zange ja oder? Weil von unten sieht man ja nichts.


----------



## mindfactory (11. Oktober 2012)

Hast Pm von mir!


----------



## wastl86 (23. Januar 2013)

warum gibt es so wenig über die 55cr 2013 zu lesen ?


----------



## basti1985 (24. Januar 2013)

weil sie wahrscheinlich noch keiner hat > ab Februar wird man vielleicht mehr lesen.


----------



## wastl86 (24. Januar 2013)

schade. ein test wäre mal was. weiss ned ob ich ne lsc und hsc brauche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xstream85 (24. Januar 2013)

basti1985 schrieb:


> weil sie wahrscheinlich noch keiner hat > ab Februar wird man vielleicht mehr lesen.



Aus diesem Grund bin ich dann doch lieber auf die Lyrik umgestiegen


----------



## Dschiehses (26. Januar 2013)

Ich hab bald ne 55cr aus dem komplettbike v1 abzugeben. Bei Interesse meldet euch


----------



## mtic (29. Januar 2013)

Dschiehses schrieb:


> Ich hab bald ne 55cr aus dem komplettbike v1 abzugeben. Bei Interesse meldet euch



Ich bin ein Interessent 

Oder wer jemand diese Gabel zum Verkauf hat, meldet euch per pn.

Danke


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (24. Mai 2013)

hi, weiß irgendwer ab wann es die gabel geben soll? die wenigen die eine haben: wie funktioniert sie?


----------



## driest (24. Mai 2013)

Also im Aftermarket ist sie immernoch nicht lieferbar. Alutech hat wohl einige lagernd und verbaut sie in den Fanes Komplettbikes, wenn du eine haben willst musst du dich an einen der Fanes Kaeufer wenden . Vllt. verkauft dir einer seine aus dem Komplettbike *zwinker*. Gibt aber noch nicht viele Erfahrungen da nur ne Handvoll Leute bisher eine 2013er fahren.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. Mai 2013)

hmm, ich möchte sie aber aus dem aftermarket - außer eine von alutech kommt an den preis ran, den ich bezahle...
von dieser handvoll gibts keine erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valdus (25. Mai 2013)

Ich fahr ne 55er von 2012 wenn dir das hilft, kann ich dir was zu der Funktion sagen 

Andere Frage, ist es eigentlich möglich die Gabel von 170mm auf 180mm Federweg zu bringen?

Grüße


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. Mai 2013)

es gibt hier einen fred wo user lakos einen 1cm spacer gemacht hat. Da hat er bilder und ne beschreibung drin, wie der einbau geht und da sind keine weiteren spacer verbaut, daher wird´s wohl nicht möglich sein, außerdem gibt es ja hierfür die 66er

und was kannst du zur funktion berichten und vllt. auch was du als vergleich siehst.


----------



## juju752 (28. Mai 2013)

@valdus Kannst du bitte ein wenig zu der Performance der MZ 55CR schreiben. Und was für ein Grundsetup fährst du ?


----------



## valdus (28. Mai 2013)

Hey zusammen,

kurz zu meiner Person. Ich wiege mit Bikeklamotten so um die 75kg und fahre wenn es geht ca. 2-3 mal pro Woche und am Wochenende meistens noch in den Bikepark.

Die Gabel habe ich jetzt ca. seit 7 Monaten im Einsatz und sie funktioniert immer noch gut, um das mal vorweg zu sagen.
Unsere Touren sind klassische Endurotouren, allerdings fahren wir meistens recht zügig, Trialpassagen oder sehr langsames fahren im schweren Geläde kommt eher nicht vor. Ich bin nicht gerade der Fahrwerksexperte oder extrem feinfühlig was das angeht. 

Ich habe bei der Gabel schon nen Service gemacht, wobei ich auch das Öl in der Dämpferkartusche gegen 5er getauscht habe. Nicht weil ich mir davon nen besseres Verhalten versprochen habe ich hatte es viel mehr einfach noch da 

Als Grundsetup fahre ich die Zugstufe soweit auf, dass die Gabel nicht springt beim einfedern, wie viele Klicks kann ich nicht sagen, da ich den Versteller verloren habe beim fahren. Druckstufe sind 3-5 Klicks bei normalen Touren und 8-10 im Bikepark. Der Einstellebreich reicht für mich persönlich volkommen aus.


Das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel ist bei meiner zumindestens nicht so pralle. Im Vergleich zu einer Lyrik oder FOX Float deutlich schlechter. Gerade bei kleineren Schlägen oder wenn man mal langsam fährt merkt man das auch. Im Stand hat man das Gefühl, dass sie eher ruckartig durch den Federweg geht. 
Wenn man dann allerdings auf dem Trail ist und auch was schneller fährt, mekrt man davon Nichts mehr und die Gabel arbeitet sauber. Ein Durchrauschen durch den Federweg, wie es so oft beschrieben wird,konnte ich bei genug Druckstufe weder bei normalen Touren noch im Park feststellen. Wobei das vielleicht nicht ganz richtig ist, wenn man z.b. schnell über eine Stufe oder Drop fährt, und dann ziemlich erbe in den Anker gehen muss merkt man schon wie sie gut durchgeht. Durschgeschlagen ist mir die Gabel am Afang nen paar mal aber seitdem ich genug Druckstufe fahre, ist es nicht mehr passiert.
Bei Sprüngen verhält sie sich ebenfalls gut und dämpft auch große Schläge gut ab.

Alles in allem bin ich mit der Gabel auf jeden Fall zufrieden. Sie läuft und macht keine wirklichen Probleme beim fahren. Die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind für mich ausreichend vorhanden. Auch im Bikepark macht sie ne gute Figur egal ob beim springen oder Downhill fahren. Lediglich ein etwases besseres Ansprechverhalten bei kleineren Schlägen würde ich mir wünschen. 

Ich habe versucht meine persönlichen Erfahrungen zu beschreiben, wenn ihr noch weitere Fragen habt, bin ich gerne bereit diese noch zu beantworten.

Grüße


----------

